# New York Cigar Live Herf



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Had A great time last night. In attendance are Dozer, Jitzy, Lkylindy, Yessenia and Doogie. should be picture order so you can have the name and face. I would like to thank Frank (Txtuff) for a wonderful idea. Thanks to Daniel for calling us many times to get are web cam set up and of course for all the work he does on the board.
I would like to do this again in 6 months. Lets make this a semi annual thing


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow would of like to had with that great group of guys sounds like you all had a good time ,nice pics


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey! I know you...maybe in six months I can get Mrs. Smokem to make the journey down for the next one.

Looks like y'all had a ball. Sorry I missed the web cast.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Looked like fun!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a great time once again with all you guys and your right we need to do this again in a few months


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

It was fun seeing all you guys, putting faces with names....


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

The faces with names was priceless.

Oh and Dozer keep your shirt on!:biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now that was a great time--

Now I know why they call him DOZER!!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> Had A great time last night. In attendance are Dozer, Jitzy, Lkylindy, Yessenia and Doogie. should be picture order so you can have the name and face. I would like to thank Frank (Txtuff) for a wonderful idea. Thanks to Daniel for calling us many times to get are web cam set up and of course for all the work he does on the board.
> I would like to do this again in 6 months. Lets make this a semi annual thing


Yeah what he said. My pics will be going up shortly. And dont worry people my shirt will stay on. At least for now.  Its cold and raining here...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that was a great time...nice pics


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a blast too.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great pics, we had a great time here in Texas.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

YAY more pics  Very nice!

Definitely should be a semi annual thing. We kept raving about what a genius idea it was! Oh, and I was debating whether or not MY shirt should of stayed on, but then the webcam went kaput...DAMMIT!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> YAY more pics
> Oh, and I was debating whether or not MY shirt should of stayed on, but then the webcam went kaput...DAMMIT!


:sweat::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Some nice pics, bro.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------

